# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Охотничьи ножи Grand Way (дешево)

## ATLANT1S

Настоящие ножи фирмы *Grand Way* серии Hunter (охотничьи). Очень красивые гравировки.

*Модель*: Тигр
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 246
Длина рукояти, мм: 115
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали: 56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Робинзон
Цена: 200 грн



Общая длина, мм:  243
Длина рукояти, мм: 115
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   48-56 HRC
Материал рукояти:  дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Острый нос
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 273
Длина рукояти, мм: 140
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Парусник
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 260
Длина рукояти, мм: 130
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Олень м
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 244
Длина рукояти, мм: 112
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Олень Б
Цена: 230 грн



Общая длина, мм: 270
Длина рукояти, мм: 112
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Медведь
Цена: 220



Общая длина, мм: 273
Длина рукояти, мм: 112
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Голова медведя
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 250
Длина рукояти, мм: 112
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Рысь
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм:  243
Длина рукояти, мм: 115
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   48-56 HRC
Материал рукояти:  дерево
Материал чехла: кожа
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Клык
Цена: 210 грн



Общая длина, мм: 265
Длина рукояти, мм: 130
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

----------


## ATLANT1S

*Модель*: Архар
Цена: 210 грн  



Общая длина, мм: 265
Длина рукояти, мм: 115
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Беркут
Цена: 220 грн



Общая длина, мм: 273
Длина рукояти, мм: 140
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

________

*Модель*: Хантер
Цена: 220 грн



Общая длина, мм: 270
Длина рукояти, мм: 112
Материал лезвия: 440 C
Твёрдость стали:   56-58 HRC
Материал рукояти: дерево
Материал чехла: кожа

----------


## Fontanka_Sergey

а где вживую можно поддержать?

----------


## ATLANT1S

Подержать можете, если точно будете какой-то конкретный или конкретные брать. Дело в том, что заранее у меня их на руках нет, т.к. территориально они не в Одессе.

В действительности, они точно такие же, как описано и нарисовано. Отличные ножи.

ПС: Если кто возьмёт более 4х сразу - сделаю скидку. Если комплект (все 13 шт.) сделаю хорошую скидку.

----------


## Artur_Diver

Круто, к каждому идет кожаный чехол???

----------


## ATLANT1S

Да, к каждому. И скорее ножны, а не чехлы  :smileflag: 
Все ножи запечатанные, в индивидуальной коробочке.

----------


## Artur_Diver

а можно глянуть цвет чехлов?)

----------


## kanivero

а с гравировкой волка нету?

----------


## ATLANT1S

*Artur_Diver*, конечно, но только завтра. Фото есть дома, сейчас я на даче.
*kanivero*, нету.

----------


## ATLANT1S

Как пример чехла - Grand Way Elite Series:

----------


## Artur_Diver

Я хотел попросить по возможности дать информацию по производителю, а то мнения неоднозначные....

----------


## [email protected]

То ~aTL[A]nT1s~

Цену на "Рысь" исправь, а то описАлся слегка.

----------


## ATLANT1S

Производство фирмы Grand Way. Ко мне они попадают из Харькова, где закупка таких ножей производится на сумму минимум 1000 грн (+ доставка). Я же предлагаю вам розницу по довольно хорошим ценам.

Недавно у меня была пара ножей серии Elite (как на фото выше). Их взял один постоялец этого форума и остался доволен. Могу попросить его отставить отзыв в этой теме.

*[email protected]*, спасибо  :smileflag:  Просто переводил суммы с долларов в гривны, чтобы удобно было считать)

----------


## Artur_Diver

что за фирма??? В Харькове производят? что по металлу?

----------


## Alexxx74

> что за фирма??? В Харькове производят? что по металлу?


 Ребята  большое спасибо, ножи действительно классные.
Фото есть фото, их надо в руках подержать чтобы понять что  они действительно очень достояно выглядят. Еще раз СПАСИБО

----------


## ATLANT1S

*Artur_Diver*, разуйте глаза. По металлу всё написано конкретно возле каждого ножа.

О производстве (цитата с оф. сайта Grand Way):



> Особое внимание компания уделяет  качеству товаров. Вся продукция торговой марки GRANDWAY производится на  тех фабриках Китая и Тайваня, где размещают свои заказы лучшие брэнды Европы и США.


 *Alexxx74*, рад, что Вы остались довольны. Обращайтесь

----------


## DILLERON

А ты Элиты все уже продал или ещё есть что-то?
....Тут рыбаки интересовались, если что отпишись в тут.

----------


## Александр!!!

Сертификат есть,что не являются холодным оружием?

----------


## ATLANT1S

*Александр!!!*, естественно. При необходимости предъявлю.

----------


## Artur_Diver

А как это охотничий нож не является холодным оружием??)

----------


## DILLERON

> А как это охотничий нож не является холодным оружием??)


 Целевое назначение другое.

----------


## [email protected]

> А как это охотничий нож не является холодным оружием??)


 Согласно "Методіка криміналистичного дослідження холодної зброї та конструктивно схожих з нею виробів"
Она тут
http://knife.com.ua/magazin/metodika.doc
К холодному оружию относятся ножи со следующими параметрами
1) длина клинка более 90мм;
2) наличие упора (гарды);
3) толщина клинка более 2,6мм (в самом толстом месте)
Это 3 основных признака ХО, есть и другие (угол заточки, твердость и тд), но их сложно определить визуально.
Если ваш нож не соответствует ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОМУ из выше перечисленных признаков, то он не ХО, а ХБ!
Ножи, в этой теме - обычный Хоз Быт, критерии выше.

----------


## Artur_Diver

ребята !!! Но охотничий нож не может быть не ХО, иначе это обычный бытовой нож который случайно попал в карман охотнику...

----------


## ATLANT1S

Вам выше четко объяснили, что попадает под категорию холодного оружия. В этой теме их нет.

----------


## Artur_Diver

Просто тема у Вас называется Охотничьи ножи ..... а они не могут быть не холодным оружием!!! Так и пишите макеты охотничьих ножей.

----------


## DILLERON

> Просто тема у Вас называется Охотничьи ножи ..... а они не могут быть не холодным оружием!!! Так и пишите макеты охотничьих ножей.


 Уважаемы, Вам по моему уже всё разжевали.
Вы себе представляете что с охотничьим ножом нужно кидаться на дичь?
... у охотничьего ножа более интересные назначения:
- Снятие шкуры
- Разделка туши
и т.д.

Сталь хорошая, в силу нескольких законов не считается ХО.
...но от этого сталь не хуже и качество изготовления тем более.  :smileflag:

----------


## Svetochka_B

Что то отзывы не ахти.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ссылка*http://www.knife.com.ua/forum/index.php?topic=4207.0

----------


## Artur_Diver

> Уважаемы, Вам по моему уже всё разжевали.
> Вы себе представляете что с охотничьим ножом нужно кидаться на дичь?
> ... у охотничьего ножа более интересные назначения:
> - Снятие шкуры
> - Разделка туши
> и т.д.
> 
> Сталь хорошая, в силу нескольких законов не считается ХО.
> ...но от этого сталь не хуже и качество изготовления тем более.


 ))) по поводу охоты и назначения ножей я не уверен, что Вы мне что-то новое расскажите))) каждый останется при своем мнении....

----------


## [email protected]

> Просто тема у Вас называется Охотничьи ножи ..... а они не могут быть не холодным оружием!!! Так и пишите макеты охотничьих ножей.


 Могут быть и не ХО!

Читаем внимательно методику!
Если брать Методику (единственный документ на эту тему, который не является Законом) то там нет такого определения - "Охотничий нож". 
Но есть другие -
НОЖІ МИСЛИВСЬКІ ЗАГАЛЬНОГО ПРИЗНАЧЕННЯ
НОЖІ МИСЛИВСЬКІ СПЕЦІАЛЬНІ ПОДВІЙНОГО ПРИЗНАЧЕННЯ
НОЖІ МИСЛИВСЬКІ СПЕЦІАЛЬНОГО ПРИЗНАЧЕННЯ
На этом все.
Первые два - ХО, третий - ХБ. 

И не макет это!
Макет массо габаритній (ММГ) делается обычно из оригинала и только внешне напоминает, лишен выполнять свою основную функцию - нож должен быть распилен (деактивирован, обычно лезвие возле рукоятки почти на всю ширину) и кончик ножа затуплен.

Но и это еще не все.
Подтвердить/опровергнуть мнение о том, что ножи, конструктивно являющиеся ХБ, но состоящие где-либо на вооружении, относятся у нас к ХО (Кукри). 
По этому признаку под ХО попадают ножи, которые ОФИЦИАЛЬНО состоят на вооружении Украины или состояли на вооружении в СССР. Все остальные будут оцениваться с точки зрения «Методики». Для того чтобы определить состоит (состоял) ли нож на вооружении какой либо армии эксперту необходимо подтверждение из официального источника (справочника или каталога, признанного Министерством Юстиции). В одном из справочников (Устинов) описан кукри как боевой нож, но там описана только одна модель. Если будет другая модель, которая будет отличаться от вышеупомянутой (в меньшую сторону) то, возможно, он не будет признан ХО.

Так что, методика и еще раз методика.

----------


## Artur_Diver

"макет"- мною использовалось как метафора....

----------


## DILLERON

*[email protected]* - ты лучший, с нас пиво или что ты там пьёшь  :smileflag:

----------


## ATLANT1S

*[email protected]* всё верно говорит. Спасибо на добром слове.
На днях появятся первые счастливые обладатели, после чего будут отзывы.

----------


## Artur_Diver

прикольно, я нехочу ничего плохого о товаре сказать, вот просто из личного опыта, могу сказать, что из всех охотников кого встречал, знакомых или просто, всегда обращал внимание на ножи, все пользуются чем-то настоящим......оки проехали кароче.

----------


## Александр!!!

> прикольно, я нехочу ничего плохого о товаре сказать, вот просто из личного опыта, могу сказать, что из всех охотников кого встречал, знакомых или просто, всегда обращал внимание на ножи, все пользуются чем-то настоящим......оки проехали кароче.


 А эти игрушка?Вот уперся,ну разное бывает качество за разные цены.

----------


## [email protected]

Сколько я знаю охотников из личного опыта, так я  и они пользуемся обычными ХБ, т.е. ножами для всего остального - калбаски, хлебушка, рыбку порезать, картоху, мясо разделать. Крутой охотничий  (ХО) для добивания лося или медведя - понты в наших степях-лесах, шкуру тоже на месте никто снимать не будет.
И что значит - чем-то настоящим?
Если ХО (методика) - приобретение через разрешиловку с записью номера в билет (или набивать и вписывать), дайверов это тоже, кстати, касается. 

Из ответов на вопросы, на которые отвечал эксперт Государственного научно-исследовательского экспертно-криминалистического центра МВД Украины.
" - Есть ли такое понятие как дайверский нож в Украине? Есть ли отдельный подход к дайверским ножам? Если да то какие критерии его и отличительные черты?
 - Нет. Классифицируются как все остальные. Но есть возможность выбить номер на дайверском ноже с признаками ХО и вписать в корочку которая есть у дайверов (надо уточнять в разрешиловке)"

Ну АП!

----------


## ATLANT1S

Интересная информация.
Дайверские ножи продаются без проблем, т.е. непосредственно у производителя можно заказать партию. При этом, они заверяют, что это не ХО.

----------


## [email protected]

> Интересная информация.
> Дайверские ножи продаются без проблем, т.е. непосредственно у производителя можно заказать партию. При этом, они заверяют, что это не ХО.


 Я же писал, 3 основные признака ХО. Если хотя бы один отсутствует - не ХО, но бумагу от производителя - продавца лучше иметь. Ведь проверять его будет ППС и иже с ними, а не эксперт, это уже высшая инстанция залёта

----------


## ATLANT1S

> Я же писал, 3 основные признака ХО


 Да, их я знаю. Но также Вы писали о том, мол дайверские, _а я так понял все_, являются ХО. Замешательство вышло  :smileflag:

----------


## ATLANT1S

Сегодня *Alexxx74* стал счастливым обладателем модели "Беркут". Он, как человек военный и коллекционер, остался вполне доволен. При возможности оставит отзыв.

----------


## Александр!!!

Купил "Острый нос" на пробу.Внешний вид и качество изготовления соответствуют цене,тест на кухне показал хороший результат по мясу,по овощам похуже.В общем и целом хороший нож за свои деньги. P.S. сбрось копию заключения в личку.

----------


## DILLERON

АП

----------


## xsmini

Еще есть??

----------


## furtsi

Напишите что нужно, я узнаю что-то может ещё есть.
Этой темке уже почти год  :smileflag:

----------


## xsmini

ну ее не закрывали, вот и спрашиваю.
я напишу в личку

----------


## tema_13

ножи Grand Way брал в этом магазине. Брал такой  и такой

----------


## draculatepes

> Просто тема у Вас называется Охотничьи ножи ..... а они не могут быть не холодным оружием!!! Так и пишите макеты охотничьих ножей.


 Да они запросто могут быть не холодным оружием. Если понимать под понятием "Холодное Оружие" те предметы, которые в криминалистике описываются как "Холодное Оружие". А если воспринимать слова буквально - то и любым из моих скальпелей можно убить. И отверткой для айфона. И паяльник в глаз воткнуть, он и заостренный хорошо, и упор в каком-то смысле есть =)))   Самый классный критерий - толщина. 2мм лезвие не может быть ХО. Пусть это даже явный стилет, или финочка. Вот написано что не ХО - значит не ХО. В этой теме я толщину клинка не знаю, но из-за отсутствия ярко выраженного упора для пальцев они ХО не являются. При этом ЛЮБОЙ человек - неважно, мусор или нет  - понимает, что убить ими можно. Но насколько я слышал, 80% смертельных исходов с ножевыми ранениями - от кухонных ножей. Которые никак не ХО.

----------


## Борис11

Продам коллекцию ножей Benchmade по цене закупки. Киев - 0967000322

Нож Benchmade Tipika II       -  666 гр
Нож Benchmade Pardue Rant Bowie		-  590 гр
Нож Benchmade Nimravus Fixed  - 1250 гр
Нож Benchmade Pardue Presidio Axis	- 1300 гр
Нож Benchmade Pardue Axis	   -  718 гр
Нож Benchmade Mini Griptilian	-  681 гр

----------


## Андрей!

> Да они запросто могут быть не холодным оружием. Если понимать под понятием "Холодное Оружие" те предметы, которые в криминалистике описываются как "Холодное Оружие". А если воспринимать слова буквально - то и любым из моих скальпелей можно убить. И отверткой для айфона. И паяльник в глаз воткнуть, он и заостренный хорошо, и упор в каком-то смысле есть =)))   Самый классный критерий - толщина. 2мм лезвие не может быть ХО. Пусть это даже явный стилет, или финочка. Вот написано что не ХО - значит не ХО. В этой теме я толщину клинка не знаю, но из-за отсутствия ярко выраженного упора для пальцев они ХО не являются. При этом ЛЮБОЙ человек - неважно, мусор или нет  - понимает, что убить ими можно. Но насколько я слышал, 80% смертельных исходов с ножевыми ранениями - от кухонных ножей. Которые никак не ХО.


 Абсолютно согласен. Грамотный аргумент! Если дрожать над каждым "гвоздем", то и обедать придется китайскими палочками. А то примут с вилкой и загремишь за ХО

----------


## NIGHT HUNTER 76

Интересует. Если есть в наличии отпишитесь.

----------

